# Thoughts???



## bentwoody66 (Jul 23, 2020)

Does this look legit?












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jul 23, 2020)

JUNK


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 23, 2020)

To me it does "kinda" look legit. So hard to tell with small pics etc. The wheels are not wood/steel clad which is always a red flag. And patina is not brushed on, but could obviously be from outside.  Usually the garden art stuff is more conventional design, this has a unique style which I think is the key. Maybe one of the experts here could tell by that.


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it’s legit
Early strap steel
Bars with union neck is common on early trikes as seen of same period
Bars look period thin rod steel 3/8 or 1/2” commonly seen with straight wood grips similar curled design 
Iarge flexible Suspension  strap metal with Flat bracket Mounted seat
Basic square rats
Split fork And hardware looks to bulky for a repop
Looks like the era Shortly after raw built bone shakers
Only my opinion guys
Thanks
Mark


----------



## the tinker (Jul 23, 2020)

Yard art by someone very talented in metalworking. Looks like it's been setting in the flowerbed gaining some honest patina for a few years.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 23, 2020)

Yet another opinion...looks too ornamental to me with flimsy frame connections to front steering ass'y and rear axle. It might be possible to ride for a short time before the weakness in the design starts to show. It's similar to this repro ornamental tricycle in design -




A lot of times repops are much more crudely constructed than their true antique counterparts. I think these producers have a misconception as to the quality of tools and workmanship that was incorp'd into early trikes from around 1900. They definitely weren't built by Neanderthal types with crude tools and hardware. Whether real deal or not I tend to steer clear of these types of trikes due to the sheer numbers of reproductions, along with the horse style trikes that some sellers swear are the real deal. There's just too many of them out there for them all to have realistically survived over 100 years. Again, just my two cents...

Dave


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 23, 2020)

I wanna see better pictures. where do people get pictures like that?


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 24, 2020)

Double post


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 24, 2020)

Guys may be right - see picts
Some r obvious
Some r tough 
Wood wheels are the common deal breaker !
Spoked  wheels are always in question 
Hard to identify fake or make it hard to identify real .
Picts. Are pioneer Real with a lot of similarities 
1 pict. Below I believe a fake which may match the post
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 24, 2020)

Lebanon oh. Listing $100





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Bicycle collector possibly on cabe listing
Authentic 1800’s trike


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 24, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Lebanon oh. Listing $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

